# Hensley Arrow vs. Equilizer



## Gowin7 (Mar 16, 2004)

I was looking at the Hensley Arrow towing setup and was suprised to see the high cost.
I wondered if the Equilizer hitch that I have seen so many people use is in comparison to this hitch?

Does to Equilizer do a good job of controling sway and fishtailing?

Any feedback would be appreciated! - Thanks


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I love my equi-l-izer, I have had no problems with it. I don't know how a more expensive hitch could make it any better! Just be sure to set it up correctly and you should never have a problem.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't know about the Equal-i-zer, but Hensley offers a money back warranty to the original owner for life, guranteeing that the hitch will not only control sway, but will in fact prevent sway from ever occuring.

I myself am using a Reese Dual Cam HP, which I am very happy with.

Everyone here is very loyal to their particular hitch, and based on my research, when properly set up, the Equalizer, and the Dual Cam HP are great hitches.

Tim


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Equalizer is very easy to use and controls sway nicely. I like the fact that I have no chains to mess with and no sway bar also. Henlsey is a nice set up, as it should be for that price.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have the HP Dual cam hitch. I just received in the mail, the Hensley literature about their product. Curiosity got to me so I sent away for it. For $2950 it looks like a nice hitch but it should for that price. The one thing in the DVD that struck me funny, was the fact they claim you can load your trailer any way that you want without any worry for the weight distribution. Just plain physics tells me that this statement seems strange. They are relying 100% that this hitch will eliminate all problems. That is a tall order to fill I think. They claim to have 6000 customers across the US using this hitch, is that a lot? I am not sure it really is when you look at all of the TTs going down the road today.

I bought the Reese dual cam, but I easily could have taken the Equal-i-zer as well. For around $400 for either, seems fair enough to me. There are many, many claims as to how good these two hitch systems are.

In my opinion, if you are considering spending the big bucks for a Hensley, what do you have to loose by trying a $400 hitch that many folks use? If you find that it does not satisfy your needs, sell it and then buy a Hensley. If I was travelling a lot of miles each year and was having unsatisfactory results from any other hitch, then I would go for it.

Just my opinions, you should definately do what you feel comfortable doing.

I would send for the Hensley information to see more about it. It arrives in about three days.

Good luck, and be safe.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Kevin, I sent for the Hensley stuff two years ago and I still get emails and stuff in the mail to this day. That $2900 pays for a lot of mailing to guys like you and me.
Dan


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm very happy with my Equalizer, but there are times with a 28' camper I wonder if the Hensley would allow me to relax a bit more. We just got home from a long trip, no major sway but it was on my mind the whole time. The good thing about the Hensley is the resale value remains pretty high and everything I've ever heard about them is top notch. For my money the Equalizer is doing just fine and at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Pulled over 10k with the Equal-i-zer in the last year (mostly with an Expedition TV)in all conditions and it delivers what it promised. No sway and very easy to use.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

A civil hitch discussion. I know I am not on rv.net.

I side with Y on this one. Although I have had no problems with my hitch setup, I often wonder what the trip would be like with a Hensley. I guess one good thing that comes from it is the fact that I stay extremely alert and focused on what is going on around me. The family is not to happy with it however.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I had a *bad* towing experience with a Reese HP dual cam, but it was probably a bad choice for our setup (not enough tongue weight) and/or improperly adjusted. There's a Hensley Arrow sitting in my garage right now waiting to be installed on our new trailer this weekend, so I don't have much to say about it yet.

For $2800 it ought to live up to Hensley's claims! Its nice looking, for whatever that's worth.







I'll be the first to admit it's probably overkill if you have a moderate trailer and large TV. 'Course, after our crash, I've got overkill written all over me.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I saw a 1 year old Hensley that sold for $1800 on Ebay two weeks ago. Still alot of cash though


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CamperDC said:


> A civil hitch discussion. I know I am not on rv.net.


----------

